# Roux and kellog bloodlines?



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi guys i am looking at a litter of puppies with a Roux background on the father and kellog backrgound on the mother. It seems like the background on these dogs is pretty good from what i can find on internet. What does anyone else know about these bloodlines. Thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Which "Roux"

Wing Magics Lousiana Roux MH QAA

OR

GRHRCH UH Dakotas Cajun Roux MH (Deceased)

Both Chocolate

The kellogs lines seem to me to be a bit out dated and were more in tune with the pointing lines of labs.

What exactly are you looking for????????


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

Dakota cajun Roux

I am just looking for a dog that can be a good pet and yet be a good hunter for pheasant and waterfowl.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

If your looking at the Kellog line make sure you check OFA for hips. I noticed they haven't or never had OFA'd. Keep in mind you can get a nice lab with all available health clearances for around $500 which may in the long run save you big $$ in the long run.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

kellogg dogs WERE excellent dogs...ton of drive and ability. That was when the old man ran the kennels. He was rough around the edges but bottom line..had good dogs. He passed and his son took over the kennels and the dogs became worthless..basically a mill. I don't think they are even operating anymore?
If the kellogg line is dated back in the early 90's or before it probably isn't too bad. I had 3 in those years and they were great!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Iv'e said it time and time again there are ALOT of nice litters out there by hobby breeders that have all there health clearences done and put alot more time into research for there litter than most kennels do.


----------



## wyoduckman_06 (Feb 15, 2008)

I grew up in texas and we had several dogs out of Kellog they were amazing. I was aroung 5 or six and I can remember my dog A hundred plus pound Chocolate that we got from there. He swam a good thousand yards chasing a crippled mallard through thick hydrila. My dad paddled across the lake and got him after he got the duck. All the dogs we got from there were awesome.


----------

